# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Action & Arcade >  Counter Strike 1.6 Omega Games Edition v48 (2010)

## VAU

*Counter Strike 1.6 Omega Games Edition v48 (2010) only English* 



Counter-Strike 1.6 Omega Games Edition 

Информация об игре: 
Год выпуска: 2010 
Жанры: action 
Язык интерфейса: английский (only English) 
Разработчик: Valve 

- Отключена акселерации мыши ( ускорение ). Помогает точнее целится. 
- Оригинальный CS 1.6 + последний патч всё чтобы играть по интернету. 

Системные требования: 
- Процессор 800 МГц 
- 512+ Мб ОЗУ 
- видеокарта 256+ Мб 
- Windows 2000/XP/Vista SP2/Seven 
- мышь 
- клавиатура 
- подключение к интернет 

*Скачать бесплатно с Turbobibt*

----------


## VAU

Counter-Strike 1.6 Оригинальный 


Чистый Контр Страйк без модов без добавок , отдельно в архиве патч, и боты!
Ботов можно ставить как после патча так и начистую версию без патча !

Название: Counter-Strike
Жанр: Экшн (Action) / Шутер от первого лица (FPS)
Разработчик: Valve Software®
Издатель: Valve Corporation™
Языки: Английский
Режимы: Мультиплеер (Интернет, Локальная сеть) / Синглплеер (Одиночный с Ботами)
Платформа: PC (Windows)
Движок: Gold Source [Half-Life 1]
Тип: No Steam (Активация не требуется)
Боты: ZBOT 
патч обновляет Counter-Strike 1.6
до версии:
Protocol version 48 (43 патч)
Exe version 1.1.2.6/2.0.0.0 (cstrike)
Exe build: 16:05:41 Jun 15 2009 (4554)

 

Рекомендуемые: Требования
- процессор с тактовой частотой 800 МГц или выше
- 128 Мб оперативной памяти
- видеокарта 32 Мб
- клавиатура, мышь
- подключение к Интернет



*Скачать бесплатно Counter-Strike 1.6*

----------

